# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  غسل الزوج لزوجته والعكس

## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

من الادلة على غسل الزوج لزوجته والزوجة لزوجها حديث عائشة رضى الله عنها

((لو استقبلت من امرى ما استدبرت ما غسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الا نساؤه ))


اخرجه احمد وابن ماجه وابوداود


-هل يصح ان الصديق رضى الله عنه غسلته زوجته أسماء 

((رواه البيهقى فى السنن الكبرى))

- هل يصح عن تغسيل على فاطمة رضى الله عنهم 

((رواه الشافعى والدارقطنى وابو نعيم والبيهقى))

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الباقي

*مسألة تغسيل الزوجة لزوجها**
:*
*نقل ابن المنذر الإجماع على جوازه : فقال : اجمع أهل العلم على ان المرأة**تغسل زوجها ، وهو قول كافة العلماء ، اللهم رواية ذكرت عن أحمد انه لا يجوز**، وهذه الرواية لا تصح لن ابن قدامة نقل عن احمد الجواز ونقل قوله : ليس**فيه اختلاف بين الناس**.
**ومن الآثار في ذلك* *:* 
*ما أخرجه البيهقي بسند ضعيف عن عائشة قالت : سمعت رسول**الله يقول(رحم الله امرءا غسلته امرأته وكفن في أخلاقه) قالت : ففعل ذلك**بأبي بكر ، غسلته امرأته أسماء بنت عميس ، وكفن في ثيابه التي كان يبتذلها**.*
*وكَانَتْ عَائِشَةُ تَقُولُ: «لَوْ اسْتَقْبَلْتُ مِنْ أَمْرِي مَا اسْتَدْبَرْتُ، مَا غَسَلَ النبي إِلا نِسَاؤُهُ» 
*
*سنده حسن رواه أبو داود وابن ماجة ، والبيهقي : وقال معلقا على قول عائشة هذا : فَتَلَهَّفَتْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ، وَلا يُتَلَهَّفُ إِلا عَلَى مَا يَجُوزُ.*
*
*
*وعَنْ مَالِكٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ، أَنَّ أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتَ عُمَيْسٍ غَسَّلَتْ أَبَا بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقَ حِينَ تُوُفِّيَ، ثُمَّ خَرَجَتْ فَسَأَلَتْ مَنْ حَضَرَهَا مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  . فَقَالَتْ: " إِنِّي صَائِمَةٌ، وَإِنَّ هَذَا يَوْمٌ شَدِيدُ الْبَرْدِ، فَهَلْ عَلَيَّ مِنْ غُسْلٍ؟ فَقَالُوا: لا "  رواه مالك ، وعبد الرزاق  ، وسنده منقطع : فالراوي عن أسماء : عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم ، لم يكن ولد يوم وفاته أبي بكر ولم يكن أبوه ولد هو الآخر.*
*
*
*وعند عبد الرزاق في المصنف : عَنِ الثَّوْرِيِّ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ، أَنَّ أَبَا بَكْرٍ غَسَّلَتْهُ امْرَأَتُهُ أَسْمَاءُ، وَأَنَّ أَبَا مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيَّ غَسَّلَتْهُ امْرَأَتُهُ أُمُّ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ الثَّوْرِيُّ: وَنَقُولُ نَحْنُ: «لَا يُغَسِّلُ الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ؛ لأَنَّهَا لَوْ شَاءَ تَزَوَّجَ أُخْتَهَا حِينَ مَاتَتْ» . وَنَقُولُ: «تُغَسِّلُ الْمَرْأَةُ زَوْجَهَا؛ لأَنَّهَا فِي عِدَّةٍ مِنْهُ» سنده منقطع.*
*وعَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي مُلَيْكَةَ، أَنَّ امْرَأَةَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ، غَسَّلَتْهُ حِينَ تُوُفِّيَ "، أَوْصَى بِذَلِكَ . رواه عبد الرزاق وسنده منقطع.*
*
*
*والحجة القاطعة في جواز ذلك : هو إجماع العلماء دون خلاف بينهم.*
*أما غسل الزوج لزوجته الميتة :* 
*فخلاف بين العلماء في ذلك على ثلاثة أقوال :*
*القول الأول : يرى جواز غسل الرجل لزوجته سواء كان هناك ضرورة ام لا.*
*وهذا مذهب المالكية والشافعية والمشهور من مذهب احمد ، وبه قال ابن حزم، وهو قول : علقمة وجابر بن زيد وعبدالله بن عبد الرحمن بن الأسود ، وسليمان بن يسار ، وأبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ، وقتادة وحماد والأوزاعي وإسحاق.*
*
*
*والقول الثاني : وهو قول الخرقي من الحنابلة : أنه لا بأس أن يغسل الرجل زوجته إن دعت الضرورة ، قال ابن قدامة : يعني انه يكره له غسلها مع وجود من يغسلها لما فيه من الخلاف والشبهة.*
*
*
*القول الثالث : يذهب إلى عدم مشروعية غسل الزوج لزوجته الميتة ، وحكمه معها حكم الرجل الأجنبي .*
*وهذا قول أبي حنيفة ورواية عن أحمد ، وبه قال الثوري والشعبي.*
*والصحيح من تلك الأقوال : القول الأول ، وهو قول الجمهور ، لما يلي :*
*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، قَالَتْ: رَجَعَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ جِنَازَةٍ، وَأَنَا أَجِدُ صُدَاعًا فِي رَأْسِي وَأَنَا أَقُولُ: وَارَأْسَاهْ قَالَ: «بَلْ أَنَا وَارَأْسَاهْ» ثُمَّ قَالَ: «وَمَا ضَرَّكِ لَوْ مُتِّ قَبْلِي فَغَسَّلْتُكِ وَكَفَّنْتُكِ وَصَلَّيْتُ عَلَيْكِ ثُمَّ دَفَنْتُكِ» قُلْتُ: لَكَأَنِّي بِكَ لَوْ فَعَلْتَ ذَلِكَ رَجَعْتَ إِلَى بَيْتِي فَأَعْرَسْتَ فِيهِ بِبَعْضِ نِسَائِكَ، فَتَبَسَّمَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، ثُمَّ بُدِئَ فِي مَرَضِهِ الَّذِي مَاتَ فِيهِ؟ رواه النسائي في الكبرى واين حبان والبيهقي وسنده حسن.*
*وجه الدلالة قوله (فغسلتك)*
*مصنف عبد الرزاق :*
*قَالَ: وَأَخْبَرَنِي عُمَارَةُ بْنُ مُهَاجِرٍ، عَنْ أُمِّ جَعْفَرِ بِنْتِ مُحَمَّدٍ، عَنْ جَدَّتِهَا أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتِ عُمَيْسٍ قَالَتْ: أَوْصَتْ فَاطِمَةُ إِذَا مَاتَتْ أَنْ لَا يُغَسِّلَهَا إِلَّا أَنَا وَعَلِيٌّ قَالَتْ: «فغَسَّلْتُهَا أَنَا وَعَلِيٌّ» وأم جعفر : قال ابن حجر في التقريب مقبوله أي لينة إن لم يكن لها من يتابعها.*

*مصنف عبد الرزاق* *:*
*عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ رَاشِدٍ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَقِيلِ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ، أَنَّ فَاطِمَةَ لَمَّا حَضَرَتْهَا الْوَفَاةُ أَمَرَتْ عَلِيًّا فَوَضَعَ لَهَا غُسْلا فَاغْتَسَلَتْ وَتَطَهَّرَتْ وَدَعَتْ ثِيَابَ أَكْفَانِهَا فَأُتِيَتْ بِثِيَابٍ غِلَاظٍ فَلَبِسَتْهَا وَمَسَّتْ مِنَ الْحَنُوطِ ثُمَّ أَمَرَتْ عَلِيًّا أَنْ لَا تُكْشَفَ إِذَا قَضَتْ، وَأَنْ تُدْرَجَ كَمَا هِيَ فِي ثِيَابِهَا " قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: «هَلْ عَلِمْتَ أَحَدًا فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ؟» قَالَ: نَعَمْ، كَثِيرُ بْنُ عَبَّاسٍ، وَكَتَبَ فِي أَطْرَافِ أَكْفَانِهِ: شَهِدَ كَثِيرُ بْنُ عَبَّاسٍ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ.*
*عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَقِيلِ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ : في حديثه لين ولم يدرك فاطمة.*
*
**ورواه الدارقطني والبيهقي: عن* *عَبْد اللَّهِ بْن نَافِعٍ الْمَدَنِيّ , عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُوسَى ,* *عَنْ عَوْنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ , عَنْ أُمِّهِ , عَنْ أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتِ عُمَيْسٍ , أَنَّ فَاطِمَةَ «أَوْصَتْ أَنْ يُغَسِّلَهَا زَوْجُهَا عَلِيٌّ وَأَسْمَاءُ فَغَسَّلَاهَا»*
*إلا ان بسنده : عبد الله بن نافع وفيخ خلاف للعلماء.*


انتهى ملخصا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمود حمدى

بارك الله فيك على هذه الافادة الطيبة

----------

